# Consulta sobre programador TM-Prog v2.0



## Strong81 (Mar 19, 2016)

hola
una consulta como seria el uso inicial del programador tm prog 2.0? los compre hace poco pero no encuentro informacion clara sobre el inicio y comenzar a utilizarlo, con el 16f84.

lo que voy hacer es esto:
abrir el soft en mi pc 
colocar el pic en el socalo zif
conectar el programador en el usb de mi pc

ese procedimiento es correcto, 
no quiero quemar mi pic ni mi programador

gracias
y disculpen mi ignoracia


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 20, 2016)

Saludos... ¿En la compra te incluyeron el manual de usuario?, allí debe de venir el apartado de como colocar los micros a programar. El procedimiento que mencionas es correcto pero antes de eso asegurate de colocar de manera correcta al micro.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 20, 2016)

Buenas...

Yo primero conectaría el programador a la pc, luego el micro en el zócalo.

En el circulo "1" selecciona tu micro. En este caso el PIC 16F84.
Haciendo click en "2" se abrirá una imagen de como debe insertarse el micro en el zócalo (En el caso de que esto pueda hacerse) y como deben colocarse los jumpers para seleccionar la tensión de programación, de alimentación, etc

Haciendo click en el menú "Ayuda" (Help si esta en ingles) y luego seleccionando "Información de dispositivos" (Devices information si esta en ingles) se abrirá una pagina web con los pasos a seguir e información útil para leer, ojo que si el programa esta en ingles esta pagina se abrirá en ingles, cambia el idioma a español y se abrirá en español.







Saludos.


----------



## jorgiitoo (Mar 20, 2016)

el tmprog es para cargar el programa. Tenes que programarlo aparte. En el RAR que bajaste hay varios software para programar en C o Assembler. yo lo uso para el 8051. Pero no creo que sea muy distinto. Fijate que podes bajarte el tmprog 3.4. 

Espero haberte ayudado en algo. Saludos


----------



## Strong81 (Mar 24, 2016)

Con respecto al manual, la informacion que tengo no me es clara,comprensible, por eso les consulto en el foro.
le agradezco por la informacion que me dieron para seguir trabajando con mi pic, desde ya gracias.
saludos


----------



## dcsalg (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola Consulta se pude hacer ICD con este programador?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola...

ICSP Si (según el fabricante, nunca lo use)...  ICD no.


----------



## dcsalg (Dic 27, 2017)

Gracias sisi ICSP lo use pero pregunte porque no sabia y gracias por confirmarmelo lo del ICD


----------



## Exlan (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola gente, tengo un Tm-prog desde ya hace muchos años y nunca me falló, ayer me pidió actualizar el firmware, dió un error y murió.
Alguien tiene idea como levantarlo?


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 9, 2020)

Exlan dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo un Tm-prog desde ya hace muchos años y nunca me falló, ayer me pidió actualizar el firmware, dió un error y murió.
> Alguien tiene idea como levantarlo?



La ultima actualización (v 4.8) a mi me da problemas para actualizar el programador (error de falta de un archivo), la versión 4.7 no tiene ese problema (http://www.silancode.com.es/UPP628/Downloads/UPP628V47Setup.exe).

Prueba desinstalando el programa, instala la versión 4.7. Con el programador *sin conectar a la PC* presiona el pulsador que esta al lado del conector USB y, sin soltar el pulsador, conecta el programador a la PC.
Ahí ya puedes soltar el pulsador y probar si puedes usar la opción de subir el firmware al programador (help/firmware update).

Si se murió por una mala actualización lo mas probable es que puedas recuperarlo con los pasos anteriores.


----------



## jbonavita (May 12, 2021)

Como andan muchachos, tengo la version 1.0 del que vendia todomicro (el programa de todomicro dice silancode en ayuda). Alguno sabe que modificaciones hay que hacerle para que quede como la version 3.0? queria grabar un 8515 y me di cuenta que la version 3.0 de silancode o la 2.0 de todomicro son las que lo hacen, no esta que compré. Viendo las fotos son un par de componentes más, y ovbio otro soft en el pic


----------



## capitanp (May 12, 2021)

Pasa fotos del tuyo


----------



## jbonavita (May 12, 2021)

el mio son las dos ultimas, el dorado


----------



## switchxxi (May 12, 2021)

jbonavita dijo:


> Como andan muchachos, tengo la version 1.0 del que vendia todomicro (el programa de todomicro dice silancode en ayuda). Alguno sabe que modificaciones hay que hacerle para que quede como la version 3.0? queria grabar un 8515 y me di cuenta que la version 3.0 de silancode o la 2.0 de todomicro son las que lo hacen, no esta que compré. Viendo las fotos son un par de componentes más, y ovbio otro soft en el pic



La versión 1 usa el PIC16F628, la versión 3 el PIC18F14K50, lamentablemente no son solamente un par de componentes mas. Por mas que agregues o incluso clones el nuevo, a menos que el que lo fabrica venda el PIC grabado te sera imposible hacerlo andar.


----------



## jbonavita (May 12, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> La versión 1 usa el PIC16F628, la versión 3 el PIC18F14K50, lamentablemente no son solamente un par de componentes mas. Por mas que agregues o incluso clones el nuevo, a menos que el que lo fabrica venda el PIC grabado te sera imposible hacerlo andar.


Segui investigando y vi que decian que la version 3.0 usaba un 18f14k50. pero tambien habia uno que decia que antes usaba el 16f628 y que despúes lo actualizaron. Por eso tenia la esperanza de que fuesen un par de componestes y no otro pic. Algun consejo para programar el atmel8515? me compré el USABASP pero lei que necesitas un cristal para programarlo, que no es solo alimentarlo y conectar los i/o


----------



## switchxxi (May 12, 2021)

jbonavita dijo:


> Segui investigando y vi que decian que la version 3.0 usaba un 18f14k50. pero tambien habia uno que decia que antes usaba el 16f628 y que despúes lo actualizaron. Por eso tenia la esperanza de que fuesen un par de componestes y no otro pic.



Aunque una nueva versión que use el PIC16F628 pueda programarlo sigue estando el problema del firmware. En el caso del PIC18F14K50 es diferente porque la programación (actualización) es por USB (Si es que tiene el bootloader correcto) cosa que el 628 carece. (De echo también carece de hardware USB, es emulado enteramente por software por lo que para actualizarlo hay que sacarlo y grabarlo en otro programador).



jbonavita dijo:


> Algun consejo para programar el atmel8515? me compré el USABASP pero lei que necesitas un cristal para programarlo, que no es solo alimentarlo y conectar los i/o



Hay que leer detenidamente las hojas de datos. En la pagina193 muestra la conexión para la programación por SPI y si, la señal de reloj debe estar presente.

Debido a que solo muestra 1 pin, calculo que esta señal debe ser generada externamente, no creo que funcione conectando un cristal entre los pines del microcontrolador, mas si el micro no sabe que debe configurarse para usar un cristal.

Igual no debería ser tan difícil de generarlo, una compuerta TTL, un cristal de 12Mhz, un par de resistencias/capacitores y ya se tiene la señal.

Lamentablemente nunca programe ese microcontrolador, ni ninguno parecido.


----------



## capitanp (May 12, 2021)

Entonces este que desempolve hace poco es la versión 1.0 tiene un PIC18F4550 y un pic PIC16F877, no encontre el programa original pero instale MaTlab 7 y me funciono para leer y escribir


----------



## switchxxi (May 12, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Entonces este que desempolve hace poco es la versión 1.0 tiene 2 pic PIC16F877, no encontre el programa original pero instale MaTlab 7 y me funciono para leer y escribir
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267108Ver el archivo adjunto 267109Ver el archivo adjunto 267110



Quizá no es el mismo del que estamos hablando. Nunca vi ese, de echo, investigando, termine en los foros de Microchip donde el autor del programador mostraba la primera versión y era con el PIC16F628 que luego iría modificando/agregando funcionalidades.

La pagina oficial (aunque puedo estar errandole) es Programadores Usb. Por lo que leí también, el autor vendía los PIC a varias casas y cada uno creo su clon, TodoMicro, entre ellos. (Tal vez de ahí la confusión de pensar que es el mismo de Silancode).

La primera versión esta descatalogada pero aun puede bajarse los programas e incluso el diagrama esquemático desde acá: SilanCode-UPP628
Lamentablemente solo soporta PICs, para programar otros ya hay que ir al que esta diseñado alrededor del PIC18F14K50.

Hasta ahora nunca he tenido problemas programado con el y me parece muy recomendable.

Parece ser español el fabricante, habría que ver si vende el PIC programado pero se me hace que es mas fácil y hasta mas barato comprarlo ya echo.


----------



## jbonavita (May 12, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Entonces este que desempolve hace poco es la versión 1.0 tiene 2 pic PIC16F877, no encontre el programa original pero instale MaTlab 7 y me funciono para leer y escribir
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267108Ver el archivo adjunto 267109Ver el archivo adjunto 267110


ese no es un clon del upp628, es un debugger, el ICD2 USB.  Lo vi justo cuando revolvía los archivos de internet:
mercado libre  com ar /MLA-605678216-programador-y-debugger-usb-de-microcontroladores-pic-icd2-_JM


switchxxi dijo:


> Quizá no es el mismo del que estamos hablando. Nunca vi ese, de echo, investigando, termine en los foros de Microchip donde el autor del programador mostraba la primera versión y era con el PIC16F628 que luego iría modificando/agregando funcionalidades.
> 
> La pagina oficial (aunque puedo estar errandole) es Programadores Usb. Por lo que leí también, el autor vendía los PIC a varias casas y cada uno creo su clon, TodoMicro, entre ellos. (Tal vez de ahí la confusión de pensar que es el mismo de Silancode).
> 
> ...


estuve pensando en eso, por eso termine comprando el USBASP que vende todomicro. Segun la pagina, programa el at8515, pero despues investigue y no es tan asi. Aparte el 8515 va en un circuito que lleva un cristal de 7 y pico, lo saque de esos pdf


----------



## switchxxi (May 13, 2021)

jbonavita dijo:


> estuve pensando en eso, por eso termine comprando el USBASP que vende todomicro. Segun la pagina, programa el at8515, pero despues investigue y no es tan asi. Aparte el 8515 va en un circuito que lleva un cristal de 7 y pico, lo saque de esos pdf



Ojo, ese micro tiene opción de bootloader, pero al igual que el recontra conocido Atmega328, no se puede programar "inicialmente" como aparece en el primer PDF que has subido. (Al menos las hojas de datos no dicen nada de eso, o no lo supe encontrar).

Para acceder a esa funcionalidad debes programarle primero, por SPI, el bootloader para manejar la reprogramación por RS232.

Si vas a programar en Arduino, acá hay un bootloader para grabarle y así ya poder programarlo desde el IDE mediante un conversor USB/RS232. Sino deberás crear tu bootloader para tener esa funcionalidad o, sino, programarlo con una interfaz paralela o por SPI.


----------



## jbonavita (May 14, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ojo, ese micro tiene opción de bootloader, pero al igual que el recontra conocido Atmega328, no se puede programar "inicialmente" como aparece en el primer PDF que has subido. (Al menos las hojas de datos no dicen nada de eso, o no lo supe encontrar).


En el archivo te dice que se lo puede hacer por SPI, yo tengo el USBASP, deberia servir no?



switchxxi dijo:


> Para acceder a esa funcionalidad debes programarle primero, por SPI, el bootloader para manejar la reprogramación por RS232.


Ahi no dice nada de bootloader, solo que le programes el hex y los fuses



switchxxi dijo:


> Si vas a programar en Arduino, acá hay un bootloader para grabarle y así ya poder programarlo desde el IDE mediante un conversor USB/RS232. Sino deberás crear tu bootloader para tener esa funcionalidad o, sino, programarlo con una interfaz paralela o por SPI.


Queria hacerlo por SPI con el USBASP, deberia armar toda la placa donde va a trabajar el 8515 y recien ahi lo programo por SPI no? ese circuito lleva un cristal de 7 mhz, servira para el clock que pide la programacion del 8515?


----------



## switchxxi (May 14, 2021)

jbonavita dijo:


> En el archivo te dice que se lo puede hacer por SPI, yo tengo el USBASP, deberia servir no?



Técnicamente, por lo que vi, debería ser el mismo procedimiento que el que se usa para cargar el bootloader al ATMEGA328 cuando este es virgen. Habría que buscar información sobre programar ese micro con el USBasp (ya que hay toneladas de información), y probar esos procedimientos con el 8515.


----------

